# Alum Spillway Muskies



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

Check out this thread from the Central Ohio Reports forum:

DNR attempts to save the Muskies trapped from all the spring flooding!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=177377

Tom,


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I wish the could somehow prevent this from happening. Too many muskies are harvested from that pool often with no regard to size limits.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Since they are going to start letting out water tomorrow to drop the lake 11 feet by mid next month, I wonder how many fish will go through the tubes. Don't know how fast they'll have to let it out to drop that much.


----------



## SHAMBONE (Aug 4, 2009)

There are no size limits on muskies in OHIO!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

What you talkin' about leckig.......only the "finest" of fisherman frequent the alum dam. I won't set foot there again to keep it short.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

The chinese buffets have to get their food from somewhere.


----------

